# 2018 Photo of the Year Voting



## snowbear (Jan 14, 2019)

It's time to vote for the 2018 Photo of the Year.  Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. January 2018: "New Years Day Emerald" by @Donde






2. February 2018: "Troll" by @Black_Square.





3. March 2018: "The Milky Way" by @crimbfighter




4. April 2018: "Osprey and Chick" by @EricD




5. May 2018: "Torre del Lago Tuscany" by @Sil




6. June 2018: "The Surfer" by @Sil




7. July 2018: "Monochrome" by @zombiesniper




8. August 2018:  "My Boy" by @windzup




9. September 2018: "Atlantic Puffins #3." by @gnagel




10. October 2018:  "Fiery sunset over railway lands - Toronto" by @Philmar




11. November 2018: "Number 1 in MTB photography" by @molested_cow




12. December 2018: "Prohodna Cave - The Eyes of God"  by @D7K


----------



## D7K (Jan 14, 2019)

Some absolutely great work on display here, good luck all and well done!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 14, 2019)

Well done everyone.........


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 16, 2019)

Incredible group of images, every one a winner.

Everybody vote!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 16, 2019)

Geezzzzzzzzzzzz people.... this thread's been up since Monday morning and we've only slightly more than a dozen votes??????????????????  Come one, get your thumb out, and vote!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 16, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Geezzzzzzzzzzzz people.... this thread's been up since Monday morning and we've only slightly more than a dozen votes??????????????????  Come one, get your thumb out, and vote!



It seems like it is the same story every challenge/contest. They get views, but very few people seem to want to take the time to actually vote. I assume the members are photographers. Why don't we take the time to support_ other_ photographers by acknowledging and giving approval of efforts they have made? It takes just a few seconds people. STOP BEING SO DAMNED LAZY!!


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 16, 2019)

For me, it's not about pulling my thumb out or being lazy. Believe I voted every month. Might have missed one, but this is the best of the best. They're all fantastic shots. Found myself nitpicking the photos and hung up on three. May have to roll a die, or pick a number out of a hat.This one's tough.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2019)

I voted for one of the entries. Such fantastic pictures. So,so difficult to make a choice.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2019)

Hmm, too bad I cannot rank my top 3 ... instead of first past the post ... makes it more difficult to select ... have to think more.
I would prefer to give multiple images credit.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 17, 2019)

@snowbear  the #3 image isn't showing today?


----------



## D7K (Jan 17, 2019)

All images showing fine for me.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 17, 2019)

Any one else seeing this where #3 image should be displaying


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 17, 2019)

Yes, that is what I see also. I have noticed other threads with flickr photos are the same today.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 17, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Yes, that is what I see also. I have noticed other threads with flickr photos are the same today.



I'm wondering if the image was edited, either intentionally or accidentally on Flickr. If the image is edited and you don't go back to TPF, delete the image and repost the link this will happen.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 17, 2019)

I was on yesterday and earlier today ... did not have a problem seeing that image both times.


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 17, 2019)

Voted. That was the hardest one yet. Good luck everyone. Some very nice images. 

I'm getting the same message for No. 3. It was fine yesterday. Maybe Flickr imposed the 1000 image rule?


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jan 17, 2019)

I told the op that I couldn’t view that one in his original post. I still can’t view it. 

Regarding voting, I use the app and it doesn’t have the capability (that I know of) to be able to vote.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 18, 2019)

#3 has been fixed.  The image was also missing in the original post, so it is something on Flickr's end.  I pulled an updated share link from Flickr (it's visible on their site).

As to voting on the app - I don't know.  I used the app for a week and didn't really care for it so I went back to Safari or Chrome on the phone.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jan 19, 2019)

What an incredible choice of photos! Something for everyone.
Congrats all.


----------



## pez (Jan 21, 2019)

It's so hard to choose one


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Geezzzzzzzzzzzz people.... this thread's been up since Monday morning and we've only slightly more than a dozen votes??????????????????  Come one, get your thumb out, and vote!
> ...



I’m assuming a lot of the “views” are people who lurk but won’t sign up so they can’t voter post.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2019)

Can we reopen the poll and allow voting for the whole month?  I didn’t even see this post until this morning.


----------

